# German Shepherd is a submissive peeing breed......



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I took Goofy in to the vet today as he had a rash around his privates and when the vets assistant came near Goofy he pee'd. Now this has never happened before at the vets office. He pee'd 3 times with this lady who wasn't mean in anyway to him.

After the vet look some skin samples for testing she comes in with a shot for goofy and when the assistant approached him to hold him he pee'd again. IN total he pee'd 5 times at the vets office today. 

Then the vet tells me that German Shepherds are submissive pee'rs. I told her I had never heard or read that anywhere at all, to which she said well they are and went on to tell me I need to socialize & train my dog.

I know Goofy pee'd a couple times before at work when he got really excited so we are working on that with the staying calm or ignoring him when we first come into the house, but he has never pee'd submissively. 

What do you think of what my vet said and what can I do to stop this peeing at the vet. Forgot to mention that I ended up with a 160.00 vet visit bill.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German shepherds _ all _are not submissive peer's the vet shouldn't generalize. It depends on the age and temperament of the dog and if they do as a young dog they will outgrow it usually.
Goofy may need to be socialized, but the vet visits are usually stressful, so the behavior they exhibit is usually magnified. What was Goofy's diagnosis? The vet could have shown some compassion instead of insulting your boy...did they do a urinalysis to make sure he doesn't have a UTI?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlGerman shepherds _ all _are not submissive peer's the vet shouldn't generalize.


Yep, I agree. I can't believe she said GSD's are submissive pee'rs, neither of my GSD's have done that, I take that back my pup when she was about 9 weeks of age would get so excited she would dribble a bit, but not anymore she outgrew it as onyx'girl mentioned above.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlGerman shepherds _ all _are not submissive peer's the vet shouldn't generalize. It depends on the age and temperament of the dog and if they do as a young dog they will outgrow it usually.
> Goofy may need to be socialized, but the vet visits are usually stressful, so the behavior they exhibit is usually magnified. What was Goofy's diagnosis? The vet could have shown some compassion instead of insulting your boy...did they do a urinalysis to make sure he doesn't have a UTI?



I agree... maybe he wasn't thinking straight when he made the remark.

I agree- any possibility that he has a UTI??


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

My vet gave me the advice of having new poeple ignore him for the first 5 minutes they come into the house. This stopped the peeing. Cause he was pretty bad with the peeing there for everyone but me. This was 3 months old to about 5 months old.

I personally think he probably is peeing out of excitement.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I agree with that some are and some are not. I have my third gsd and she is a submissive wetter. If you have any more questions please pm me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was a sub. peer and still will if she is put in a submissive position(vet handling). But she is fear aggressive, her temperament is flakey. I think it is the temperament of the dog and not the breed. Though I do have to say most cockers I have met leave a puddle when they greet me. Oh, and a Bernese mt dog squirts happily when I come in if I show him attention. It is best to just ignore a dog with this issue...but I am not saying the berners are sub. peers or cockers.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlGerman shepherds _ all _are not submissive peer's the vet shouldn't generalize. It depends on the age and temperament of the dog and if they do as a young dog they will outgrow it usually.
> Goofy may need to be socialized, but the vet visits are usually stressful, so the behavior they exhibit is usually magnified. What was Goofy's diagnosis? The vet could have shown some compassion instead of insulting your boy...did they do a urinalysis to make sure he doesn't have a UTI?



I agree with Jane. 

My first thought was UTI. 

Shadow did this when he first came to our house if something freaked him out. 

I think it did help to get him out and about and in a routine. But who knows you dog my not stop this at the vet. It can be hard on them. Did something bad happen at the vet last time?? A shot or something. Maybe they were imprinted.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My girl is a spiteful peeing GSD. She'll pee on some girl dog's lawn just becuase she looked at Morgan the wrong way. Morgan will also pee in my basement if she's mad at me becuase she thinks the puppy is getting more attention that she does... but I put a stop to that by killing 2 birds with one stone, Morgan gets to have dinner with me and the kids while the puppy is in his box and the kids get to have dinner without a puppy climbing in their dinner.


----------

